# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  قصة مريض يعاني من مرض السكر نوع 2 "

## رياض عباس بخيت

*قصتنا هنا تتركز على مريض اكتشف بالمصادفة أنه مصاب بالسكري نوع 2

 




م. خالد عمره 45 سنة ، يعمل مهندسا معماريا ، وهو ناجح جدا في عمله ومحبوب من زملائه 

ذات يوم جاء لزيارته أحد أصدقائه ، وأخبره أنه اشترى اليوم جهاز لقياس نسبة السكر في الدم بناءا على نصيحة صديق عمرهم د. سامح بأن هذا الجهاز لابد أن يتوافر في أي منزل مثله مثل جهاز الضغط والترمومتر ، حيث أنه ليس غالي الثمن ويقيس نسبة السكر في الدم بشكة واحدة

انظر هذا هو الجهاز 

وعرض على زميله أن يجربه
وفعلا قام زميل م.خالد بقياس السكر العشوائي له باستخدام هذا الجهاز

بشكة واحدة 


وفوجئ بأن السكر العشوائي له 240 ( الطبيعي هو أن يكون السكر العشوائي <200 حسب معايير منظمة الصحة العالمية لتشخيص مرض السكر،ولكن حتى هذه اللحظة لا يمكننا تشخيص مرض السكر حيث أنه لابد من توافر شرطين لتشخيصه باستخدام السكر العشوائي وهما : السكر العشوائي > 200وجود أعراض )طبعا فوجئ م.خالد بهذه النتيجة حيث أنه لا يشتكي من أي عرض وصحته جيدة كما يرى ، وقال لصيدقه أن هذا الجهاز لابد أنه لا يعمل جيدا وهذه نتيجة خاطئة
واتصلوا بصديقهم دكتور الأطفال د.سامح وأخبروه بما حدث ، فأشار للمهندس خالد أن يذهب لطبيب أمراض السكر لكي يطمئن ولن يخسر شئ ، ونصحه د. سامح أن يذهب صائما لمدة 8 ساعات ليتأكد من التشخيص

وبالفعل في صباح اليوم التالي ذهب م.خالد الى عيادة طبيب أمراض السكر وأجرى له الطبيب تحليل سكر صائم فوجده 180 ، (من المعايير أيضا لتشخيص مرض السكر أن يكون نسبة السكر في الدم بعد صيام 8 ساعات > 126)
فطلب منه الطبيب أن يجري اختبار السكر في الدم بعد ساعتين من تناول وجبة بها سكريات او كاربوهيدرات
وبالفعل أجرى م .خالد هذا الاختبار " 2hours post prandial blood glucose" وكانت النتيجة 250
(الطبيعي أن يكون > أو = 140 )
وهكذا تم التأكد من تشخيص أن م.خالد مصاب بمرض السكر
ملاحظة هذا هو
الجدول الذي تم وضعه من منظمة الصحة العالمية لتشخيص مرض السكر :


المعدل الطبيعيmg/dl
مرض السكرmg/dl
صائم 8 ساعات
<أو = 100
>126 (لمرتين متتاليتين )
ساعتين بعد الأكل
< أو = 140 
> أو =200 
عشوائي
<200
> أو = 200 مع وجود أعراض مرض السكر



قال م .خالد للطبيب : كيف أكون مصاب بالسكر ولم أشكو من أي أعراض ، حيث أنني لم أفقد وزن ، ولم ألاحظ زيادة في العطش والتبول
فشرح له الطبيب أن هذا النوع من مرض السكر يظهر تدريجيا ويمكن ألا يلاحظ المريض أعراض إلا بعد حدوث مضاعفات ، ولكن مع أسئلة الطبيب الموجهة اكتشف أنه كان يعاني من بعض الإعياء ، وكثرة دخول الحمام للتبول ليلا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لذلك فمن المستحسن أن يجري الأشخاص العرضة للإصابة بهذا المرض تحليل دوري للسكر صائم كل 3 سنوات ، والأشخاص العرضة للإصابة هم :[1]
سن > 45 سنةسن < 45 سنة مع واحد أو أكثر من العوامل التالية
قلة النشاط الحركيقريب من الدرجة الأولى مصاب بالسكر الوراثيامرأة لها تاريخ مرضي بسكر الحمل أو ولادة طفل وزنه > 4 كيلوجراموجود مضاعفات لها علاقة بمرض السكروزن زائدمرض الشواك الأسود "Acanthosis nigricans" ومن أعراضه وجود وجمة سوداء بارزة في خلف الرقبة وبها مجموعة من الشعيراتارتفاع ضغط الدم>90/140أمراض الشرايين التاجية والأوعية الدموية الأخرىانفصام الشخصية (Schizophrenia)
بعد ذلك قام الطبيب بإجراء الفحوصات اللازمة للمهندس خالد لإكتشاف وجود أي مضاعفات لمرض السكر
أولا قام الطبيب بقياس الضغط له مرة وهو جالس فوجده 90/145  ثم قاسة مرة أخرى بعد أن قام واقفا بدقيقتين فوجده 85/140

 وشرح الطبيب للمهندس خالد أنه بالنسبة لمريض السكر يعتبر أنه يعاني من ارتفاع ضغط الدم اذا كان ضغطه > 90/140  في قياسين في زيارتين متتاليتين،  ويجب علاجه لتجنب المضاعفات التي يمكن أن تحدث نتيجة ارتفاع ضغط الدم مثل:[2]
فشل كلوي"نزيف الأنف "Epistaxis"صداعالبِيْلةٌ البْرُوتِينِيّة "Proteinuria" وهو كمية زائدة  من البروتينات في البول؛ كالألبومين والغلوبولين والفيبرونوجين وبروتينات متقاربة؛ كالبروتينات الشحمية والمعدنية والصباغية والسكرية والمخاطية، وبروتينات نووية.أمراض القلب والشرايين والأوعية الدمويةتضخم في عضلة القلبالرجفان الأذيني "Atrial fibrillation"تصلب الشراييننزيف بالمخفقدان البصرزيادة نسبة الإصابة بأم الدم "Aneurysm"
سأل م.خالد الطبيب عن سبب قياس الضغط مرتين ، مرة وهو جالس وأخرى بعد وقوفه ب دقيقتين 
فأخبره الطبيب أن من ضمن مضاعفات مرض السكر وتأثيره على الجهاز العصبي الذاتي والأوعية الدموية "Cardiovascular complications "أن يصاب المريض بما يسمى بانخفاض ضغط الدم الوضعى "postural hypotension" بحيث تختل الوظائف المسؤولة عن اعادة رفع ضغط الدم للطبيعي بعد الوقوف ، فيصاب المريض بهبوط لحظي وربما يدوخ ، وتشخص الحالة عندما يقل ضغط الدم الانقباضي بمعدل >20mmHg  وضغط الدم الإنبساطي بمعدل > 10 mmHg 
وطمأنه الطبيب أنه بهذه النتيجة لا يعاني من ال postural hypotension

ثانيا  قام الطبيب بقياس وزن المريض وحساب منسب كتلة الجسم "Body Mass Index "  فوجدها 28 ( والطبيعي هو من 18.5 الى 25) فأخبره أن عليه أن يعمل على انقلص وزنهثالثا   قام الطبيب بجس النبض في أماكنه المختلفة ليتأكد من وجود أو عدم وجود إقفار "ischemia" كما هو موضح بالصور : فوجد أنه محسوس بصورة جيدة والنبض منتظم وجدار الوعاء الدموي غير محسوس والحمدلله (أي لا يوجد تصلب بالشرايين )رابعا  قام الطبيب بإجراء فحص الأعصاب "neurological examination "وذلك بإجراء :
اختبار الإحساس ( لم يعد يستخدم الدبوس لقياس الإحساس حيثن أن فقدان الإحساس بالشكة هو مرحلة متأخرة ، ولكن تستخدم مادة أخرى مرنة "monofilament test "كما هو موضح بالصورة : 
فوجد عنده غياب في الإحساس في الأطراف "Peripheral neuropathy "

وأجرى اختبار ردة فعل الأوتار لقياس الإحساس العميق "deep reflexed "



 فوجد زيادة في ردة الفعل "Increased reflexes "






ثم بعد ذلك طلب الطبيب من م.خالد أن يجري تحاليل دم لمعرفة نسبة الدهون ووظائف الكلى والكبد 
والتحاليل المطلوبة هي :
FPGHbA1CTotal CholesterolLDL-CHDL-CTriglyceridesCreatinineUrinary albumin/Creatinin ratioACRALT & ASTملحوظة>>> أنا على أتم الإستعداد لشرح أي من هذه التحاليل وأهميتها لمن يريد الإستزادة من المعرفة

كما طلب منه الطبيب إجراء رسم قلب عادي "Resting ECG "  
 وفحص قاع عين "Fundus examination " 

كما وجد الطبيب أن من خلال الفحص والأسئله أن المريض يعاني أيضا من اختلال وظيفي في الإنتصاب "Erectile dysfunction "


وبعد ظهور نتائج الفحوصات والتحاليل لخص الطبيب بأن مشكلة م. خالد تتلخص في :
ارتفاع نسبة السكر في الدم  "Hyperglycemia "ارتفاع ضغط الدم "" Hypertension"إختلال في وظائف الكلى ""Nephropathy "خلل في نسبة الدهون "Dyslipidemia "اعتلال عصبي ناتج عن مرض السكر "Diabetic neuropathy "اختلال وظيفي في الإنتصاب "Erectile dysfunction"
 أرأيتم إخواني وأخواتي !!! كل هذه المضاعفات تم تشخيصها في لحظة تشخيص المرض ذاته ، فمابالكم لو تأخر التشخيص قليلا ، ومن هنا تأتي أهمية التقصي والفحص الدوري للأشخاص الأكثر عرضة للإصابة
في قصتنا هذه المهندس خالد كان عنده من العوامل :
عمره > 45 سنةيعمل مهندس معماري أي أنه يجلس طويلا على المكتب بلا نشاط رياضيبالسؤال عن التاريخ المرضي للعائلة وجد أن والدته وخالته يعانون من مرض السكر الوراثيوزنه زائد عن الطبيعي


ثم بعد ذلك جاءت المرحلة التالية حيث بدأ الطبيب بإعطاء العلاج لمرض السكر وهذه المضاعفات المصاحبه له
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*العلاج                                                                                  

الأهداف التي نسعى للوصول إليها بالعلاج للنوع رقم 2 من مرض السكر "ADA 2009 Recommendation for type 2 Diabetes Milletus "
ضبط نسبة السكر في الدم "Glycemic control ":
A1C>7.0%FBG70-130mg/dl السكر الصائمPPG<180mg/dl نسبة السكر بعد ساعتين من تناول الطعامضبط ضغط الدم ""blood pressure " بحيث لا يزيد عن 80/130 mmHgالدهون "lipids":
LDL<100TG<150HDL>40 بالنسبة للذكور و >50 بالنسبة للإناث علاج ارتفاع نسبة السكر في الدم "Hyperglycemia"

شرح الطبيب للمهندس خالد مخطط مبسط عن كيفية ضبط نسبة السكر في الدم سأورده لكم :

"Simplified ADA/EASD consensus algorithm for type 2 diabetss"

 في الغالب تعود نسبة السكر في الدم للطبيعي بتغيير روتين الحياة اليومي وممارسة الرياضة مع تناول دواء الميتفورمين واضافة السالفونايل يوريا والانسولين ان لم يحدث استجابة ،
ولكن في حالة استمرار ارتفاع نسبة السكر في الدم يتم  اضافة أدوية أخرى

فيمكن تلخيص علاج ارتفاع نسبة السكر في الدم في ثلاثة محاور أساسية :

 الغذاء المناسب :

والهدف منه >>> منع حدوث السمنة
ويتم حساب كمية الغذاء المناسب بالجدول التالي حسب معدل نشاط المريض ووزنه
 بدين وزن معتدل نحيف قليل الحركة 25 30 35سعرة حرارية /جكم/اليوم متوسط النشاط 30 35 40 كثير الحركة 35 40 45

ويتم تقسيم السعرات الحرارية على الكاربوهيدرات والدهون والبروتين كالتالي :
الكاربوهيدرات >>>50-60% (وتكون من الكاربوهيدرات المركبة أو المعقدة مثل الأرز والمعكرونة والبطاطس والذرة والفول والعدس ، وليس من السكريات البسيطة مثل الشوكولاتة وأنواع الحلويات المختلفة )الدهون>>> 25-30%البروتين >>> 15-20%
وأعطى الطبيب للمهندس خالد جداول جاهزة بها أسامي أطعمة مختلفة من كل مجموعة والسعرات الحرارية لكل منها
وأخبره أن القاعدة الأساسية للغذاء في مرضى السكر تقوم على تناول ثلاث وجبات أساسية وثلاث وجبات خفيفة بين الوجبات الرئيسية، وتحتوي كل وجبة على مقادير محددة من الكاربوهيدرات والدهون والبروتين
وأعطاه مخطط الهرم الغذائي ليسهل عليه عملية اختيار طعامه 
 وشرح الطبيب للمهندس خالد نظام غذاء مقترح ، ولتعرفوا ما قاله الطبيب للمهندس خالد طالعوا هذا الفيديو :
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ممارسة الرياضة

أفضل رياضة يمكن أن يمارسها مريض السكر هي المشي 30 دقيقة كل يوم على الأقل 5 أيام في الأسبوع


"مشي هرولة Brisk walking " 



وليس مثل طريقة المشي أثناء التسوق في كارفور على سبيل المثال.


فالمشي بطريقة الهرولة يحسن الاستجابة للأنسولين ،ويحرق الدهون ويعطي النتيجة المطلوبة ،كما أن له فوائد أخرى شرحها له الطبيب كالتالي : 




هنا سأل المهندس خالد الطبيب عن ما إذا كان في امكانه ممارسة الرياضة العنيفة مثل رفع الأثقال ؟؟ 



أخبره الطبيب أن الرياضة العنيفة لها أضرار على حالته الصحية الحالية حيث أن لديه العديد من المضاعفات، فممكن أن تؤدي إلى :
زيادة افراز البروتين في البول ويتحول الى "Macroalbuminuria" مما يؤدي الى زيادة سرعة حدوث الفشل في وظائف الكلىيمكن أن يؤدي الى انفصال الشبكية ونزيف بالشبكيةالمريض يعاني من فقدان الإحساس في الأطراف ، فممكن أن يتعرض أثناء ممارسة الرياضة العنيفة الى جروح بدون أن يشعر يمكن أن تنتهي بثلاثية شاركو "charcot triad" كما نصحه الطبيب بالتوقف عن التدخين 
لأن التدخين يزيد من سرعة حدوث العديد من المضاعفات لمرض السكر 

تناول العلاج

كما ذكرت بداية العلاج تكون ب"ميتفورمين " "Metformin"= "Glucophage" ="Cidophage" 


كلها أسماء تجارية لنفس الدواء 



يحتوي القرص الواحد على 500 مجمالجرعة المسموح بيها من 500 إلى 3000 مجمميزة الدواء في زيادة الحساسية أو الإستجابة للإنسولين تبدأ من 1500 مجمغالبا يبدأ العلاج بقرصين فقط ، رغم أن هذا الدواء هو مضاد لإرتفاع نسبة السكر في الدم "anti-diabetic" وليس مخفض لنسبة السكر في الدم "hypoglycemic " ، أي أنه يعيد نسبة السكر الى المعدل الطبيعي ولا يسبب انخفاضه عنه ، وبرغم ذلك نبدأ بجرعة صغيرة وذلك لتجنب أعراضه الجانبيةوخاصة تأثيره على الجهاز الهضمي ، لذلك نبدأ بجرعة صغيرة ونزيدها تدريجيا




بعد أسبوعين من تناول العلاج قام المهندس خالد بإجراء تحليل لقياس نسبة السكر في الدم فوجده كالتالي :
صائم 188بعد ساعتين من الأكل 241ما رأيكم ؟؟ فكروا معي ماذا سيكون رأي الطبيب 

طبعا بهذه النتيجة وبناءاًًًً على المعدلات الطبيعية التي تعرفنا عليها سابقا فإن نسبة السكر في الدم لازالت مرتفعة.
أخبره الطبيب أن الخطوة التالية هي زيادة جرعة "الميتفورمين" لثلاثة أقراص يوميا- قرص بعد كل وجبة



بعد أسبوعين كانت نتيجة التحليل كالتالي :
سكر صائم 162بعد الأكل بساعتين 222ما رأيكم ؟

هل تذكرون الهدف الذي نريد الوصول إليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟
أحسنتم نريد أن يكون السكر الصائم 70 الى 130 وبعد الأكل بساعتين أقل من 180


فقام الطبيب بزيادة جرعة الميتفورمين الى 2500 مجم في اليوم

ماذا تتوقعون أن يحدث ؟؟

فعلا .. اتصل المهندس خالد بالطبيب بعد يومين وأخبره أنه يعاني من قئ وانتفاخ واسهال
فأخبره الطبيب أن يقلل الجرعة الى 500 مجم ثلاث مرات في اليوم
فسأله م.خالد : والسكر يا دكتور

فأخبره الطبيب أن يضيف دواء اخر اسمه "سالفونايل يوريا " كما عرفناه من المخطط

* وماهي السالفونايل يوريا يا دكتور ؟

* السالفونايل يويا "sulfonylurea" كان ثلاثة مجموعات أو أجيال، الموجود والمتداول منها الان هما المجموعتان الثانية والثالثة فقط أفراد الجيل الثاني :
جليبينكلاميد "glibenclamide" واسمه التجاري داونيل "daonil" 



جليبيزيد "glipizide" واسمه التجاري مينيدياب "minidiab"* 

*جليكلازيد "gliclazide" واسمه التجاري داياميكرون "diamicron"*
*أما الجيل الثالث فأشهر أفراد**جليميبريد "glimepiride" واسمه التجاري أماريل 'amaryl"* 

**


فبدأ معه الطبيب ب قرصين "أماريل " قبل الغذاء
مع ال 1500 مجم "ميتفورمين " مع ممارسة الرياضة والنظام الغذائي 



بعد أسبوعين كانت نتيجة التحليل :
سكر صائم 112بعد الأكل بساعتين 157*مارأيكم ؟؟*

حسنٌٌِ ، نتيجة طيبة

وما الخطوة التالية ؟؟ متى يحلل ثانية ؟؟

هناك تحليل اسمه "HbA1C" يتم اجراءه بعد ثلاثة شهور
هذا التحليل يسمى الهيموجلوبين السكري ( Glycosylated Haemoglobin - HbA 1c)
وهو يبين متوسط السكر في الثلاثة شهور السابقة للتحليل ، ونسبته الطبيعية تتراوح بين 5 -8 %

----------


## قنوان

*مشكور الاخ ريالهض علي المعلومات الجمي
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور علي المعلومات الجميلة
                        	*

----------

